# Help! Need ideas for tolerable protein shakes



## SJM34 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi! At the end of august I am having jaw surgery to treat sleep apnea, for four weeks I'll have to be on a liquid/smoothie diet, and I have some good ideas for some fruit and peanut butter smoothies but I've been told to have at least one protein shake I can rely on to help curb hunger and keep my strength up.. I have a hard time with gluten and it seems whey, I used to work at a gym and I would try the two types we had there and they both caused stomach upset. Any ideas? Any brands that work well for you? I have about six weeks until my surgery date so I want to try a few before I'm in pain and recovering. Having some anxiety about the night I'll have to spend in the hospital, how do I explain to the nurse that no really let me get up and run to the throne if I need to..lol.. I'm hoping having the surgery and in turn getting better sleep will help with my ibs symptoms, I've been told to not expect it but I know that when I've had a particularly restless night my stomach is worse.. Thanks in advance for the help.. Any advice on surviving a hospital stay is welcome too!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Good luck with your surgery , hope it helps ibs I know if I have a bad sleeping night which is often , I get ibs the next day . I take ensure when I have a bout that lasts for days and i cannot eat ...make sure it is the original ensure. ...not all the new stuff with loads of fiber..for me fiber is evil.


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

you can try a rice-based protein shake by sun warrior something like this: http://www.sunwarrior.com/store/protein-raw-vegan-natural.html


----------



## SJM34 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome thank you- I think I may try combining a rice based protein with a bit of ensure for the extra fiber, that sounds like a good plan, will report back


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I like the Nutribiotic brand Plain Rice Protein. It has no added fiber or sugar. It took me a long time to weed through all the other protein shakes that contained sugar, fiber, or milk products.


----------



## ColinCharlie88 (Sep 19, 2012)

Having a hard time posting the link but if you google "natural weight gain shakes" a link for this site will come up www.scdlifestyle.com


----------



## SJM34 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you! If I have trouble with the flavor/fiber I will try the plain.. I will have to be on a four week liquid diet post surgery so I'm sure I'll be fighting cravings and need some sugar and fiber, unless I can't tolerate it in which case I've now got a back up  Charlie I'm not out for weight gain- ack  thank you tho!


----------

